# :: ECS Tuning :: Alzor 18" Style 640 - Split 6 Spoke Wheel Sets!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

You've dropped your car. Way low. You want a look that says “ME,” not “me too.” You need a wheel that seals the deal, but don't want to go broke in the process.

What to do.

Check out the Alzor 640. Its hyper silver boxed-spoke design fills wheel wells with style, making your car look even lower than it is. Use the money you save to add your tires of choice. Then cruise the next meet with confidence--and cash in your pockets.

Like all Alzors, the 640 is TPMS compatible, and comes standard with TÜV Rheinlan, JWL and VIA approval for your peace of mind.

Where There's a Wheel, There's a Way


18x8, ET45 wheel size
5x112 bolt pattern
57.1mm center bore
Hyper Silver Finish
TPMS compatible
Ball seat lug bolts required
25lb weight
Center caps included.

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
A3 (2005+)
All Road 2.7T/4.2L (01-05)
B5 A4 (96-01)
B5 S4 (00-02) -requires spacers
B6 A4 (02-04)
B6 S4 (04-05)
B7 A4 (05-08)
B7 S4 (05-09)
C5 A6 (98-04)
C5 S6 (01-03)
C6 A6 (05-11)
C6 S6 (06-11)
D2 A8 (97-02)
D2 S8 (01-03)
D3 A8 (03-10)
TT MKII (08+)

_The entire line of alloy wheels from Alzor are inspected and go through rigorous quality control and durability testing. Wheels come with a TÜV Rheinlan approval, and the wheels themselves are stamped with the familiar JWL and VIA stamps. The JWL and VIA certifications are performed by the Japanese Government to ensure the safety of aftermarket alloy wheels through extensive testing. Alzor wheels meet or exceed these standards to ensure quality and safety on the road._

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

